# Yeah, Right



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I believe it









G10 MILITARY WATCH SOUTH AFRICAN ISSUE MWC 1992 - NEW


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Bless his little cotton socks, what a quaint story


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They haven't used the old Afrikaans spelling for South i.e. Zuid for at least 25 years and possibly more in Afrikaans it is now Suid Afrika.

Didn't know MWC was around in 1992


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I am sure that this watch has nothing to do with the MWC 10ZA from mwcwatches, who themselves admit on their site "MWC is in no way connected to CWC aka Cabot Company Ltd which is owned by Silvermanâ€™s in London."


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

quoll said:


> I am sure that this watch has nothing to do with the MWC 10ZA from mwcwatches, who themselves admit on their site "MWC is in no way connected to CWC aka Cabot Company Ltd which is owned by Silvermanâ€™s in London."


I think it is the MWC10ZA according to MWC they have "various military markings" on the back and were produced for an export contract. They weren't issued to the South African military as far as I am aware.

Not sure what you reference to CWC means


----------



## doogie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Bless his little cotton socks, what a quaint story


MWC must have been around before 1992 as they are referred to in Ziggy Weslowski's book "Concise Guide to Military Watches" in connection with a UK government contract for a final run of W10's in 1990. I have one of these made in 1989 by them and it was not the best W10 I have come across although its good enough. I have an old RLT that is quite nice as well as a CWC and Hamilton so I guess I have a set of W10 models.


----------

